# Akbash puppy and GP mentor



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

We got an Akbash puppy a little over a month ago to add to be a companion and aid to our Great Pyrenees. She immediately adopted him and literally acted like his mother. She kept him away from the sheep until he got some size on him but we weren't sure why she was keeping him in a secure area around our shop. A week or so ago I was watching as she walked down into the center of where our sheep was grazing and just sat down. The pup mimics her and sat down also. One of the ewes decided she was going to head butt the pup and the GP stiff armed her up beside the head. That was something I haven't seen before. The picture was taken yesterday after I put some electric netting out to give them some fresh grass. The pup is putting on a half pound every couple of days and is going to be a big boy. His sire was 140 lbs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Love those dogs....great puppy parenting too from that GP


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanted to do an update on the pup. So far he is mimicking the GP and is getting more and more independent. I can rarely get a candid picture of them but I finally had the camera with me when they settled in to watch the sheep. The sheep were far enough away that I couldn't get them in the same picture but the results are keepers. Whenever the pup wants to flop down by the GP he will nuzzle her and then lay down. If he just lays down without doing so she will get up and move to another spot.

I had the pup step on the scale again yesterday and he was a bit under 50 pounds with feet twice as big now as the GP.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you feel the akbash is a lot "harder" dog than the GP? We had one years ago, and it was just a much more "firm" dog than any GP I had known.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

awesome!


----------

